# Where can I find real blackpowder



## Lorren68 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am looking to find goex or swiss in or near calhoun ga any help on who carries it in stock?


----------



## blocky (Jun 13, 2011)

It is really hard to find these days because of insurance, storage, record keeping etc. However if you can find several people who want to buy some you can order it at power inc online. You have to buy 25 cans (pounds) at a time but it is fairly cheap that way. Best I remember you  can mix up  the powder granulations in the case.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks blocky, but I dont know anyone who uses it. Everyone I know of shoots the substitutes in their inline guns, I want it for my hawken.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

I think Bass Pro in Macon has it.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think Bass Pro in Macon has it.





Thanks Nicodemus, but it would be hard to justify driving that far for a pound of ffg, with the price of fuel it would be cheaper to order the 50lb case


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 13, 2011)

Bass Pro over in Duluth has it generally. There is a place over in Marrietta, Deer Creek I think it is called, should have it. Powder INC ships in less than 25 lb lots.  Currently a 5lb lot is $21.81 per lb, 10 lbs is $17.29 and a 25 lb case is $13.96.

If you decide to try to get a larger order up let me know I may want some.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 15, 2011)

Loren 68, I bought 2 pound cans today at Bass Pro Shop in Duluth. You have to ask for it in hunting dept. I shoot an old !st Edition CVA Mountain rifle with the original Douglas barrel and prb over 80 grains ffg is most accurate and efficient. Good tight 1" group @ 70 yards. Not bad for a 40 y/o gun with open sights and 69y/o eyes.


----------



## blocky (Jun 17, 2011)

I had one of those mountain rifles. Man was it accurate! Wish I could get another one.


----------



## shooter.243 (Jun 28, 2011)

you can get it at tunnel hill, above dalton at guns of yesteryear. great bunch of guys there. they,re open of the evenings and weekends. you can call first their phone is 706 673 2506


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks shooter243


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Jun 28, 2011)

Deer Creek in Marietta has it


----------



## Muldoon (May 26, 2017)

Powder, Inc. will deliver it to your door!!

http://powderinc.com/


----------



## Steve-ALA (May 26, 2017)

Graf & Sons.  Delivered to your door.  You can order as little as 5 lbs.  All orders are in 5 lb increments.  They carry Swiss and Goex.  They have a website


----------

